# Help please ladies =]



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Just hoping to get some help for my mrs. Basically she's tiny and wants to bulk up and get some weight on her.

her stats are 5ft 4 and 7 1/2 stone or around 46/47 kilos I think. Size 4-6! Anyway I have no idea really about women's training? Would she do similar stuff to me? Due to work she only really has time for training 3 times a week, so a full body circuit? Or push pull legs? **** knows :laugh: that's why I'm asking if any of you have a good routine that works?

ive put her on a "bulking" diet so she just needs a programme now.

any advice would be great


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just hoping to get some help for my mrs. Basically she's tiny and wants to bulk up and get some weight on her.
> 
> her stats are 5ft 4 and 7 1/2 stone or around 46/47 kilos I think. Size 4-6! Anyway I have no idea really about women's training? Would she do similar stuff to me? Due to work she only really has time for training 3 times a week, so a full body circuit? Or push pull legs? **** knows :laugh: that's why I'm asking if any of you have a good routine that works?
> 
> ...


Well im 5ft 2 and always around the 7stoneish mark. A push pull legs routine worked great for me for a long time and around about the 2000 cal mark.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cara (Feb 1, 2013)

She needs to eat above maintenance and train just like a guy... Why would a female be any different?

Since she's a beginner get her on a full body beginners routine 3x a week. Since she's a beginner she won't be able to go super intense and heavy do she doesn't need as long to recover.

Diet will be key though. At least 1g of protein per pound of body weight.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I've always trained the same way the guys do. The thing that make the difference is diet. As above said she needs to eat more than she os burning (which can be a hard thing to do, I ****ed about for ages making little progress.because I didn't want to get fat again) get a calorie counter/diet app and get her to log her day to get a rough ode of what she burns (remember to include everything, not just her gym time) and then start increasing calories slowly. Im 5ft 7 and went from 16.5 st to 8.5 st and now I eat.3000 calories a day and finding it a very slow process to put on lbm but im up to 9st 3 now and diet is definitely key.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Lots of us have journals you might want to check for ideas as well mate. Just an idea. You'll probably get a more in-depth answer from them.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok thanks ladies. I just wasn't sure if she needed to be trained differently. Tried squats the other day, she could hardly do the bar bless her. She's using myfitnesspal and is eating more than enough. Going to crack on with push pull legs.

Thanks again!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Ok thanks ladies. I just wasn't sure if she needed to be trained differently. Tried squats the other day, she could hardly do the bar bless her. She's using myfitnesspal and is eating more than enough. Going to crack on with push pull legs.
> 
> Thanks again!


She doesnt have to squat with the barbell if she cant do it. Maybe try some of the small bars or even one of the medicine balls just to get her started. I began holding dumbbells on my shoulders


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> She doesnt have to squat with the barbell if she cant do it. Maybe try some of the small bars or even one of the medicine balls just to get her started. I began holding dumbbells on my shoulders


My mrs uses a DBS or kettle bells and goblet squats.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the advice. I just assumed she would be okay squatting with the Barbell as its only 20ks. Shes still not got around to doing anything, busy working all the time, excuses excuses.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Thanks again for the advice. I just assumed she would be okay squatting with the Barbell as its only 20ks. Shes still not got around to doing anything, busy working all the time, excuses excuses.


Is it sumin she wants to do or sumin u want her to do?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Is it sumin she wants to do or sumin u want her to do?


Its something she wants to do, shes the one who asked me for help/advice. I dont really care tbh lol. I think she wants to do it, but cant actually be bothered to do it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Its something she wants to do, shes the one who asked me for help/advice. I dont really care tbh lol. I think she wants to do it, but cant actually be bothered to do it.


90% of the female population are the same lol

Saying that i love training and recently have not found the time to do it, sometimes they arent just excuses and are real reasons if that makes sense!


----------

